# hatching brine shrimp



## tradervic58 (Jan 31, 2008)

getting ready to start breeding some piranhas here in a couple days....first time. Have been doing some research on them but was just looking for some tips in hatching brine shrimp. i have 3 black box(shrimperies) and one inside the tank hatcher(with airline). Im sure i can figure it out but was just wanting to maximize my yield on brine shrimp. Any tips would be sweet. Thanks


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

How are you going to start breeding piranhas? Whats your plan? Hmmn... to maximize the hatching rate on baby brine shrimp... in a 1 gallon jug or a 2 liter bottle, the water parameters should be at 1.030 salinity with a pH of 7-8, the temperature of the water should be 78-82degrees Fahrenheit, as well as having minimum but constant amount of lighting on the hatchery. The brine should hatch in a couple of days, I'm sure you already know how to harvest the batch. Good luck!


----------



## tradervic58 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for your advice! Pretty much what ive been reading, but still helpful.

A friend of mine has a set of breeding piranhas. They usually lay eggs once a week...so just waiting(thinking possibly tonight). I have a 20g tank set up with the sponge filter and heater. Plan on feeding them just brine shrimp since i have pretty much 4 hatcheries should be able to stay ahead of the game. The only bad part is that i think we will run into at least on this first try is he has 2 plecostamous that are fairly big (7-10 inches). So we are going to have to take the eggs out right away before they suck them up... But he is going to trade those guys in this weekend to a local pet store, because they make to big of a mess then what they clean up. After he trades them in he is going do a cleaning on his tank and replace the carbon in his filters. So, i geuss you could say this is just a trial run this week. Next week we will hopefully get a good batch being with the fresh tank conditions.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

I am surpised they didnt kill the pleco expecialy when breeding. So I am up to speed hes has them not you and you gonna hope they breed at his house? and your taking the fry


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I have 3 common plecos in my 210 with 3 pairs, the males guard the nest so the pleco won't even be able to coem close to the nest to eat the eggs. My plecos range from size from 6 inch to close to 10 inches, pretty large specimens. I wouldn't worry about them being in the tank. Is your sponge filter fully seeded with beneficial bacteria or did you just buy one and set it up?


----------



## tradervic58 (Jan 31, 2008)

The filter was previously used by my friend when he was breeding (he did about 5 batches if you want to call them that) but that was over a year ago. I have put some (ahh whats it called..not at home so i forgot what its called) its in a yellow bottle and i think it supplies the proper bacteria to the tank. Its brand is tetra. Is there something else i need? i think i should be good but who knows, like i said first time with doing this.

As for the plecos... he had them way before he put his piranhas into the tank. And since the piranhas were only an inch or two when he got them they just were used to the bigger plecos being in their i guess...? I think with this first batch we are just gona pull the eggs out right away... Like i said earlier i think we are going to concentrate on the next weeks batch.

Who knows...i just hope they lay some eggs while we are both in class today!


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

tradervic58 said:


> As for the plecos... he had them way before he put his piranhas into the tank. And since the piranhas were only an inch or two when he got them they just were used to the bigger plecos being in their i guess...? I think with this first batch we are just gona pull the eggs out right away... Like i said earlier i think we are going to concentrate on the next weeks batch.


like stryfe just said, the male will guard the eggs for a couple days, fanning the eggs so they have a good amount of fresh water circulation, and the plecos won't even get close to the eggs in that time span or the pleco will feel the wrath, so he won't try if he even tried once before


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I don't believe the sponge filter you have is properly seeded if it was last used a year ago. Also, taking out the eggs right away, there's no knowing whether or not the male had enough time with the eggs to have viable eggs. If you were to just take them out right away, I don't think you'll have much success and with a noncycled sponge filter they will all just die. Anyways, welcome to pfury and good luck with your project.


----------



## tradervic58 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ya, thanks for all the responses! We will see what happens i guess. Hopefully i will stay up to date on this stuff and post my success or failure of my project.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I mean if you ever need help, we're always here. Also, take a look around the different parts of the forums, I'm sure you'll find all the information you need somewhere here. Good luck.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

good luck! keeping the fry alive is always a challenge


----------



## tradervic58 (Jan 31, 2008)

Started a New Topic for those of you that havnt seen it...


----------

